# -2, -3

## skrepka-a

,  - .        1     ,   .   ,       .    -2, -3,    ???????           ??? 
 ...

----------


## Svetishe

-  ,

----------


## skrepka-a

,     ,    .  -2    ,    -  ,  .

----------


## Svetishe

?  ,    .

----------


## skrepka-a

:     100,  80.     100,  120

----------


## Svetishe

?     ? ,   .    -           ,  ,     .

----------


## skrepka-a

1  ,  .   ,     ,      ,     1 ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     -     ....       ,   80   ,  100  .... .  -3       .  -3     ,            .

----------


## skrepka-a

,           .       ,

----------


## Svetishe

,    .

----------


## skrepka-a

?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------

